# MSP goes into a ditch.



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

time for the heavy artillery.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

oh. my. god. :uc: 


I have to go drink myself stupid in order to forget I just saw that. :alcoholi:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You're scary.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Someone has toooo much time on their hands..


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Do your parents know that you are playing with their camera and computer? :roll:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Reminds me of the old "Land of the Giants" show from TV.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

What knocked him off the road - Godzirra?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

How old are you? I wish I had toys like that when I was 8. By the way Sears has a sale on lawn mowers. :lol:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

LOL I got bored yestrday


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah I guess so :shock: :shock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Now I know who to call if I need a model re-enactment of an accident... 

Next time create a roll-over of a Tractor Trailer with flames shooting out of it... I'm sure you must have a Fire Engine and EMS in your collection there somewhere...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D.... If you're married then I understand....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Deuce said:


> G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D.... If you're married then I understand....


That's hilarious, but I'm married and I don't do that.

Tivo, X-Box , Netflix and the NFL Channel...Survival Kit for married men.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

That's pretty good, but I thought that part of the yard was on the Mets?


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

jsg2020 said:


> Deuce said:
> 
> 
> > G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D.... If you're married then I understand....
> ...


GIRLFRIEND=H-U-C-K-L-E-B-U-C-K! Try it you'll like it!


----------



## Doughnut33 (Mar 22, 2004)

Very creative. Look out for those giant oak leaves on the highway in Western Mass. (I think its about to take that unmarked out too.)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Be careful.. in western MA you could run into jurisdictional issues... Dmack, try a scenario in the northwestern corner of the state that involves VT, NY and MA Staties... And throw an Enviro Cop or 2 in there as well...


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Be careful.. in western MA you could run into jurisdictional issues... Dmack, try a scenario in the northwestern corner of the state that involves VT, NY and MA Staties... And throw an Enviro Cop or 2 in there as well...


Don't encourage him!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:twisted: :wink:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

> Don't encourage him


LOL


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Leave him alone guys!

I'm gonna meet up with Mack and use my model aircraft to strafe the dioramas!!!!
And then we're gonna go to N.H. for lunch, get some M-80's and come back and really post some good pics!


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Leave him alone guys!
> 
> I'm gonna meet up with Mack and use my model aircraft to strafe the dioramas!!!!
> And then we're gonna go to N.H. for lunch, get some M-80's and come back and really post some good pics!


They attract their own kind, don't they? :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Boy, am I sorry I put fuel into that fire... Whoa... :shock:


----------

